# Midrif



## ten-yards (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,
I am moving to Dubai in July. Can anyone give me some advice on what it's like to live in Midrif with a family (2 kids 4 & 6)

Thanks in advance


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Mirdif is a nice community where you find a mixture locals and expats. It's nice and quite.
Most of family requirements are availble within few kms. Shops. co-ops, malls, parks ..etc

I didn't live there so I hope from people who lived there to give you a better idea.


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

*Shorooq etc*

Im looking for a place too - had a look at Shorooq mirdif and its really nice. Does anyone in Mirdif have experience of the plane noise tho? Especially since most flights seem to be during the night!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Some areas in Mirdiff are directly over the flight path whereas others aren't. Best bet is when you go see a place to stick around for a little while to see how it is.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

i have stayed over a friends place in mirdiff couple of times, its called Gharoob near Sharooq. the plane noise isnt as bad as uptown. u get used to it...


----------



## MJCUSICK55 (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how far Mirdiff is from Jumeriah Beach? We are moving to Dubai in August and will be teaching in Mirdiff, but would like to live near the beach or the marina.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

MJCUSICK55 said:


> Does anyone know how far Mirdiff is from Jumeriah Beach? We are moving to Dubai in August and will be teaching in Mirdiff, but would like to live near the beach or the marina.


Max 20 mins


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Marina is a bit far from Mirdif... Marina is on one side and Mirdif is on the other side... but you need like half an hour to reach some beaches of Dubai... and more for others.



MJCUSICK55 said:


> Does anyone know how far Mirdiff is from Jumeriah Beach? We are moving to Dubai in August and will be teaching in Mirdiff, but would like to live near the beach or the marina.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

you would need 1/2 hour to 40 mins depending on the traffic.. especially during peak times if its for work..to find a balance u should look at living in barsha (near mall of the emirates) or sheikh zayed road near the financial centre.. i like the area


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

His work in Mirdif and you want him to live in Barsha?
Dose this sound good?



newbie913 said:


> you would need 1/2 hour to 40 mins depending on the traffic.. especially during peak times if its for work..to find a balance u should look at living in barsha (near mall of the emirates) or sheikh zayed road near the financial centre.. i like the area


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> His work in Mirdif and you want him to live in Barsha?
> Dose this sound good?



he wants to live in the marina. its closer than the marina right!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It drives me crazy how most people who live in Dubai consider a 20 minute drive far. I live in Festival City and can drive to the Mall of the Emirates in under 20 minutes, there is rarely ever traffic going that way and coming back outside of rush hour and even then it's barely worth mentioning if you take Business Bay. Driving to Jumeriah 1 and near the beach is an even shorter drive. 

Once you know which route to take it's easy and fast. There's new fly overs now that avoid most of the traffic around Zabeel rounadabout.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I live in Um suqeim near burj Al arab and work near dubai airport and dubai police headquarter... I leave home at 7:15 and reach work by 7:30... you have to memorize all the cameras then it's easy. 



zin said:


> It drives me crazy how most people who live in Dubai consider a 20 minute drive far. I live in Festival City and can drive to the Mall of the Emirates in under 20 minutes, there is rarely ever traffic going that way and coming back outside of rush hour and even then it's barely worth mentioning if you take Business Bay. Driving to Jumeriah 1 and near the beach is an even shorter drive.
> 
> Once you know which route to take it's easy and fast. There's new fly overs now that avoid most of the traffic around Zabeel rounadabout.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MJCUSICK55 said:


> Does anyone know how far Mirdiff is from Jumeriah Beach?


Live in Mirdiff and go to Al Mumzar beach park, about the same distance and much nicer.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Live in Mirdiff and go to Al Mumzar beach park, about the same distance and much nicer.


I have been to Al Mamzar beach park just once. I must say I was quite impressed, and looks like they are working further to make it even better


----------

